# Ride quality 585 / 595



## jrs1130 (Apr 1, 2007)

Wanted to ask all of you out there that have ridden both the 585 and 595 (origins) what you thought the big differences were. I am trying to decide which one to buy. These are my bigger questions: Which one is a better "all around" choice? Which one is the choice for comfort on longer rides? Which one climbs better both in and out of saddle? Lastly, has anyone compared these to a Scott CR1?


----------



## sps3172 (Feb 26, 2006)

I can't compare the 585 to the 595, but I can give some observations on the 595 v. CR1. I switched from a 58cm CR1 Team Issue to a 57cm 595. I had no real complaints about the CR1...it was an awesome frame. I will say that the 595 seems to dampen road vibrations a bit better than the CR1. I'm not sure if that's because of frame design or the 595 elastomer 'e-post'. 

While you might suspect the 595 is the better choice for all day comfort, I'm still torn because the CR1 geometry provides a taller head tube in a given reach compared to the 595. The geometry charts I've seem indicate that in my size, the 585 had an even shorter head tube.....that's why I selected the 595.

Food for thought....


----------



## the seamus (Apr 12, 2004)

I have both a 585 and 595, both Origins. Both mediums, and for the record I'm a 150lb elite racer who's had a ton of bikes over the years. Comparing the two ain't easy. After two seasons on the 585 it still ranks as one of the best bikes I've ever thrown a leg over, particularly if your local roads are less than perfect. That's why I'm hanging onto it. 

That said, you'll notice a difference on the 595 on the first ride. It's better in a few subtle ways. Specifically the front end feels a bit more laterally stiff, when out of the saddle or diving into a corner, and the whole bike feels more 'unified' from front to back. In an all-out sprint, the 585 feels a bit lively, not flexy, but just...lively. With the 595, it feels more solid and raw in a sprint. All this and it still soaks up rough descents just as well as the 585. 

Anyway that's my .02. Now if they'd just make a 585 or 595 CX bike!!!


----------

